# egg share live chat 9th april



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Mrs Redcap and I will be holding a egg share chat in the chatroom

9th april

at 8pm

why not pop along and join us

Mrs Redcap will be able to help with any questions u may have

look forward to seeing a few familiar faces and of course some new ones too 

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi girls

just a reminder that tonight is egg share chat night  

hope to chat to you all later

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Which room is it in hun??


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Em - I'm trying to get into the chat room but it wont let me tonight.  Will keep trying.  Am I still allowed on egg share chat, even though I cant egg share!?  Tracy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

tracy

i dont se why not hun

your experience will be valuable to those ladies who are currently going thru their tx

hope ur able to get in hun

Emxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

i bet i've misssed it now, its not been letting me onx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Egg share chat has just finished for tonight

Its normally 8-9pm first monday of the month

We do have an egg share chit chat thread on the board to chat on too

Alternatively if you want to organise another one for april then shout up and i will see what we can arrange 

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

hi all,

My sincere apologies to Emily about not being there for egg share chat last night. I totally forgot as I had my HSG today so my mind has been elsewhere.

So sorry  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya vicki

no need to apologise honey

glad today went ok fab news

sending a big  to you 

hows leighs hand 

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats no excuse Mrs!! 

Only kidding, hope you ok    hopefully chat soon. 
xxxx


----------



## Redcap (Oct 26, 2006)

Heffalump said:


> hows leighs hand
> 
> Emxx


Hi Em

You'll be glad to know that my hand has recovered now and I have full use back. I've never had pins and needles in my thumb before though, very strange.

Leigh


----------

